# Band looking for bassist, St. Catharines/Niagara Falls area



## Lastbreath (Feb 11, 2006)

Classic rock cover band, lookin for a new bassist
email me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I tried to email you but it got bounced back


----------

